# FREE Max and the Gatekeeper a young adult fantasy/science fiction adventure.



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello,

My name is James Todd Cochrane. I am the author of a young adult fantasy/Sci/Fi series, Max and the Gatekeeper. There are three books in the series, Max and the Gatekeeper, The Hourglass of Souls and The Descendant and the Demon's Fork. The first book, Max and the Gatekeeper, is on the Accelerated Readers List.

http://www.arbookfind.com/Default.aspx

The series has been enjoyed by both the young and the young at heart.

Currently, the first book is only $.99 on Kindle.



The series revolves around a young boy, Max, and his adventures.

A war has been waging for centuries; a magical and technological battle between good and evil. This conflict will affect life everywhere, but not everyone is aware it exists. When twelve-year old Max Rigdon is sent to stay with his grandfather for the summer, he wnwillingly enters the fight. 
The day Max steps off the bus he is marked with a curse and immediately becomes the target of evil men and creatures with designs on ruling the universe. Not only does this curse cause Max physical pain but it allows his enemies to track and find him. He soon learns that the reason for this unwanted attention is because his grandfather is the keeper of a gateway; a powerful machine that makes travel to hundreds of strange unknown worlds possible. The enemy will do anything to gain possession of this power in their quest to control all worlds. 
With the help of his friend Cindy and others, Max must quickly learn the necessary skills to survive if he is to avoid the deadly trap that has been planned for him and his grandfather. A trap that has been decades in the making with Max as the missing piece. If successful it will change life as we know it.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow, 48 reviews . . . that's spectacular!  Congratulations!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, JT, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

JTCochrane said:


> ... his grandfather is the keeper of a gateway; a powerful machine that makes travel to hundreds of strange unknown worlds possible. The enemy will do anything to gain possession of this power...


Well, that hooked me. Downloaded. Thanks!


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

I am the author of Max and the Gatekeeper and I am looking for some honest reviews for my book on Amazon and possibly some blogs.  I am willing to give away 6 or 7 signed paperbacks to those willing to read it and give me an honest review.  I will cover the shipping.  It is a young adult fantasy so I would prefer to give them to some young adults or adults who love the genre.  If you are interested, please send me a message here or you can email me your address and how you would like the book signed to [email protected]

Max and the Gatekeeper is on the Accelerated Readers List.

Thanks,

James


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Max and the Gatekeeper a young adult fantasy/science fiction on the Accelerated Readers List is free on Kindle today and tomorrow 10/12/2012 - 10/13/2012

http://www.amazon.com/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1350041353&sr=8-2&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Max and the Gatekeeper a young adult fantasy/science fiction on the Accelerated Readers List is free on Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1350041353&sr=8-2&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Perma-Free

Max and the Gatekeeper a young adult fantasy/science fiction on the Accelerated Readers List is free on Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1350041353&sr=8-2&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Perma-Free

Max and the Gatekeeper a young adult fantasy/science fiction on the Accelerated Readers List is free on Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1350041353&sr=8-2&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Perma-Free Just giving this a bump. 

Max and the Gatekeeper a young adult fantasy/science fiction on the Accelerated Readers List is free on Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/Max-and-the-Gatekeeper-ebook/dp/B00332FF8O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1350041353&sr=8-2&keywords=Max+and+the+Gatekeeper


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Just bumping this.


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Just bumping this again!


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

The reviews have gone up to 62 reviews and all of them good. Looks like another epic story. Congratulations this one must have done you proud.


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Shane Ward said:


> The reviews have gone up to 62 reviews and all of them good. Looks like another epic story. Congratulations this one must have done you proud.


But I'm not filthy rich yet. lol


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Still Free


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Still Free


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Still Free


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Just a bump.


----------



## JTCochrane (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

I have several codes for the US and UK for free downloads of Max and the Gatekeeper.

Anyone interested let me know. First come first served.

Would love honest reviews on Audible, Amazon, or GoodReads but not a requirement to get a free copy. 

James


----------

